

 What do you think about my app idea - retro212
http://www.retroaktive.hibreedcms.com/blog/an-app-idea

======
thinkalone
Well, the design is very nice, but I'm not sure what I'd use it for - it's a
difficult middle-ground between document sharing and full project
collaboration. I do, however, really enjoy the "comment on everything"
feature.

Maybe you could elaborate more on your use case of writing a blog post: Does
your app output formatted html that you paste into your blog editor? Do the
entries become published pages?

Do you use a UI framework, or are the screenshots just mockups? Either way,
they're quite nice!

~~~
retro212
It is still in mockup phase, but I will probably start building it today or
tomorrow. I will use jQuery in combination with JavascriptMVC.

Well you could use it for anything where you need references and annotations
near your content. For instance, you could be writing speech, and you could
keep your references in comments, or you could use it for simple manager of
your contacts, with each comment being a summary of your conversation. It's
pretty flexible, and I want something more powerful than Notepad, but still
simple to use.

One other use is writing down of martial arts techniques. You can write the
technique down, add videos and pictures of technique that you found on the
internet, keep log of your progress in comments etc.

Edit: I plan to create as many export formats as possible. Also you will
probably be able to create public version of page.

~~~
thinkalone
Sounds like you could have something, then! There are a lot of possibilities
for how it could be used, and that combined with the output formats would
equal quite a wide range of users.

